# Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Mai 2009)

*Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]


----------



## ClareQuilty (26. Mai 2009)

*Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Ich kopiere mal meine Comments aus einem anderen Thread hierher:



> Die Seriösität von PCGH hat meiner Meinung nach in letzter Zeit enorm gelitten. Wo man hinschaut überall irgendwelche PCGH-Produkte und "Kooperationen": Mushkin, MSI, Alternate, Caseking, Amazon, 3dsupply etc. pp. Wie kann man da überhaupt noch von Neutralität bzw. Seriösität reden?





> Das Problem ist, dass es hier über kurz oder lang nur noch News geben wird, an denen PCGH etwas verdient, und keine unabhängige Berichterstattung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Ich finds vollkommen ok was ihr macht. Die Tipps, das es bei Amazon zur Zeit etwas besonders günstig zu kaufen gibt finde ich toll. Und wenn dadurch die Qualität der Seite steigt, gerne!

PS: Könnt ihr die Main nicht auch mal auf Widescreen optimieren?!


----------



## Cyrixfive (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Grundsätzlich bestünde diese Gefahr natürlich. Aber ich denke solange wirklich konsequent Links oder Empfehlungen - an denen PCGH etwas verdient - mit [ANZEIGE] markiert werden, besteht kein Grund daran zu zweifeln, dass ein Journalist von dem Grundsatz der unabhängigen Berichterstattung abweicht. Zumindest nicht in so einem Spartenmarkt wie diesem hier.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Das hat mit Neutralität überhaupt nichts zutun, wenn wir diverse Kooperationen eingehen. Oder hast du bei PCGH schon mal T-Shirt-Tests etc. gesehen? Bei PCGH-Produkten kommen auch nur Produkte zum Einsatz, die wir für gut befinden und bereits schon mal getestet haben. Warum sollte man auch versuchen schlechte Produkte anzubieten? Jedenfalls handelt es sich bei PCGH um keine Schülerwebseite und von irgendetwas müssen die 10+X Redakteure bezahlt werden, sonst könnten wir die Webseite einstellen. Oder bezahlst du monatlich eine Gebühr für die Nutzung der Webseite? Eher nicht und dass die Webseite sehr hohe Kosten verursacht, wird natürlich schnell übersehen.


----------



## Justme09 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Alleine auf dieser Seite 4 Banner und "Empfehlungen" (welche sicherlich nicht mit einer Art Provision wenn User klickt und kauft belohnt wird),

Werbung gut und schön aber ich würde mir mal evtl Gedanken machen den Add-Anbieter zu wechseln oder einfach einen Premium-Bereich einrichten (mit Sachen wie Betatests oder Previews, Games etc kA) das währe mir auch nen 5er im monat wert, jedenfalls währe mir das lieber als die Zeitung zu kaufen oder noch 10 neue Banner erblicken zu müssen.

Ich pflege und errichte auch Communitys und ich hab noch keine gehabt die derart viel Werbung brauchte um sich selbst und die Firma zu finanzieren, unsere Communitys sind weltweit vertreten und werden auch gepflegt von Redakteuren, Programmierern, Marketingfirmen, Designern etc.


----------



## ordas (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Coole Sache, ich werde es benutzen. Wen dass dafür sorgen kann, dass riesige Werbeplakate von der Seite fernbleiben, um so besser


----------



## TSchaK (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

ich finde ihr macht hier eine super arbeit und wenn ich euch so unterstützen kann dann wird das auch gemacht!


----------



## CheGuarana (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Schön das ihr das nicht allzu aufdringlich macht, aber trotzdem nervt mich diese Browserspiel Werbung jedesmal...-.-


----------



## Naennon (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

macht die Zeitung 25 Cent teurer und spart euch sowas...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Ich find sowas klasse. 

Weniger Werbung wäre Göttlich^^


----------



## Bummsbirne (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

...nicht jetz wegen dem Amazon dingen hier ABER:

Für mich ist PCGH nicht mehr das, was es mal war. Ich sehe PCGH eh schon auf Medion "Niveau".

PCGH macht sich immer mehr zum Affen. Von Professionalität kann man schon fast nicht mehr reden.

Bestes Beispiel: Diese GTX260 MSI PCGH Version mit diesem OC Panel.

Ach ja...wie oft die wohl verkauft wurde?? Koennte PCGH nicht mal Zahlen diesbezüglich veröffentlichen??

Aber hatte in dem Topic wo se vorgestellt wurde hab ich ja auch schon meine Meinung kund getan.

Aber wie gesagt....ich schieb PCGH langsam aber sicher in die Medion, Saturn, Media Markt Ecke....Hauptsache die bringen zusammen mit MSI oder so noch ne HD4730 mit 2 GB Speicher raus


----------



## Akkuschrauber (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Also mir is das egal. Ich hab Addblocker+ und nach ein paar Klicks auf blockieren, ist die Seite werbefrei.

Was ich, und wahrscheinlich auch einige andere, nen bissel doof finden ist, dass die "PCGH-Produkte", seien sie auch noch so toll, ziemlich teuer sind ( gutes Beispiel hierfür finde ich die GTX-260 ), sodass sich die meisten wahrscheinlich für andere Produkte entscheiden würden. Wenn man bei Alternate mal bei den Komplett PCs reinschaut, stellt da fast schon jeder seine eingenen Pcs zusammen ( PCGames ist offenbar eurem Beispiel gefolgt...), also ich wüsste nicht welchen ich da kaufen sollte. Ich mein jeder sagt natürlich seiner ist der Beste...

Ich bin seit einigen Jahren treuer Abonnent der PCGH und der Meinung, dass ich euch dadurch schon genug unterstütze. Eine Website für die man bezahlen soll, finde ich total sinnlos.

Meine Meinung.

^ Da is wohl noch einer meiner Meinung...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



Toxy schrieb:


> Schön das ihr das nicht allzu aufdringlich macht, aber trotzdem nervt mich diese Browserspiel Werbung jedesmal...-.-



da hilft Adblock Plus für Firefox
oder Adblock for IE


----------



## smith0815 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Ich deaktiviere mein AdBlock+ grundsätzlich wo immer es möglich ist, schöne Beispiele sind ComputerBase oder ht4u.net. Da PCGH aber auf *PopUp-Werbung *setzt, betrachte ich einen Werbeblocker hier als Notwehr, das geht einfach zu weit.

Nehmt die PoUps raus und ich schaue bei euch Werbung, bis dahin ist diese Amazon-Geschichte auch in Ordnung und ich werde vielleicht mal ein paar Cent auf diese Weise zurückzahlen.


----------



## Railroadfighter (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Wenn das stehts mit Anzeige markiert ist, hab ich eigentlich kein Problem mit sowas. Ich würd vllt. noch eine andere Schriftart oder Farbe verwenden, damit man es wirklich klar erkennt und wir keine hirnlosen Kommentare bekommen, die Seite ist halt nicht gratis. Duck und weg

PS: Ein Sonderbereich für alle Premium/Extented+Extreme Abonnenten wäre aber echt praktisch.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## MidwayCV41 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Für mich ist PCGH nicht mehr das, was es mal war. Ich sehe PCGH eh schon auf Medion "Niveau".
> 
> PCGH macht sich immer mehr zum Affen. Von Professionalität kann man schon fast nicht mehr reden.



Kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Man versucht hier wirklich mit allen Mitteln, Geld zumachen. T-Shirts, Tassen, überteuerte PCGH PC Systeme ect. ect. ect..

Ich verstehe schon, das so eine Plattform auch was einbringen muss. Aber es gibt etliche Seiten, die schaffen das auch ohne solcher Methoden. Ich meine, hier ist schon sehr viel Werbung geschaltet: rechts ein Banner, oben ein Banner, Vibrant in den Texten, Popup, Werbebanner in der Newsliste. Ohne Werbeblocker blinkt es hier wie in einem Casino. Dann kommt noch der ganze Fanboy krams hinzu wie T-Shirts, Tassen, PC-Systeme ect.. Nicht zu vergessen die Einahmen von den Werbeanzeigen in den Zeitungen sowie deren Verkauf. Wenn das alles schon nicht reichen sollte, dann läuft irgend etwas falsch bei euch.

Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber ich glaube nicht an den Weihnachtsmann, deshalb genau so wenig daran das ihr bei ordentlichen Einahmen über Amazon auf "aufdringliche Werbeformen" verzichten würdet. Denn bei Geld kennt die Gier keine grenzen.

"Qualität von PCGH weiter zu steigern": Wie soll das aussehen? Verzichtet ihr zukünftig auf irreführende Überschriften wie "Core i5 Tests" (man fand keinen Test vor, sondern nur Bilder einer CPU, oder "Download des SP2" wo man letzte Nacht vergebens einen Link zum SP2 suchte? Wird man in Zukunft auch nicht mehr bei jeder Bilderstrecke ein Bild von Crysis finden?


----------



## donald81 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Welche aufdringliche Werbung?? Ich seh bei euch auf der Seite keine einzige


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Naja, ich weiß auch nicht ob dadurch Werbung verschwinden würde.
Mich stört auch schon immer die Klingeltonwerbung im Heft.
Ich muss an dieser Stelle mal ein Lob an die GameStar aussprechen die, weil es ihre Leser nicht wollten, diese Werbung komplett aus dem Heft genommen haben.
Mir kommt es mittlerweile echt so vor aös würdet ihr versuchen mit allem und jedem Geld zumachen.


----------



## micha2 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das hat mit Neutralität überhaupt nichts zutun, wenn wir diverse Kooperationen eingehen. Oder hast du bei PCGH schon mal T-Shirt-Tests etc. gesehen? Bei PCGH-Produkten kommen auch nur Produkte zum Einsatz, die wir für gut befinden und bereits schon mal getestet haben. Warum sollte man auch versuchen schlechte Produkte anzubieten? Jedenfalls handelt es sich bei PCGH um keine Schülerwebseite und von irgendetwas müssen die 10+X Redakteure bezahlt werden, sonst könnten wir die Webseite einstellen. Oder bezahlst du monatlich eine Gebühr für die Nutzung der Webseite? Eher nicht und dass die Webseite sehr hohe Kosten verursacht, wird natürlich schnell übersehen.


 
dann macht wieder die alte webseite. mehr hardwareinfos und weniger werbung. immerhin bezahle ich doch jeden monat 5€ fürs heft.
übernehmt ein konzept der kostenlosen seitenbetreiber wie CB und konsorten.
werbebildchen/links an den seitenrändern ist ja voll i.o. 
aber bei euch hat es den anschein, das aus den news ne verkaufsparty werden soll.

10+X redakteure? warum werdet ihr dann schlechter?
ich bin seit anfang an treuer leser eures heftes. seit dem ersten! 
gerade weil hardware mein hobby ist. anfangs habe ich eure zeitschrift ca. 3-4h gelesen und mir das heft nach zwei wochen nochmal durchgeschaut.
mittlerweile bin ich nach spätestens 1-2h durch.

vielleicht sollte euch das mal etwas stutzig machen. 
übrigens waren es anfangs 10-X redakteure bei besserem heft!
und verhungert scheint wohl keiner zu sein.


----------



## danysahne333 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Man versucht hier wirklich mit allen Mitteln, Geld zumachen. T-Shirts, Tassen, überteuerte PCGH PC Systeme ect. ect. ect..
> 
> Ich verstehe schon, das so eine Plattform auch was einbringen muss. Aber es gibt etliche Seiten, die schaffen das auch ohne solcher Methoden. Ich meine, hier ist schon sehr viel Werbung geschaltet: rechts ein Banner, oben ein Banner, Vibrant in den Texten, Popup, Werbebanner in der Newsliste. Ohne Werbeblocker blinkt es hier wie in einem Casino. Dann kommt noch der ganze Fanboy krams hinzu wie T-Shirts, Tassen, PC-Systeme ect.. Nicht zu vergessen die Einahmen von den Werbeanzeigen in den Zeitungen sowie deren Verkauf. Wenn das alles schon nicht reichen sollte, dann läuft irgend etwas falsch bei euch.
> 
> ...


 
WORD!


----------



## ClareQuilty (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das hat mit Neutralität überhaupt nichts zutun, wenn wir diverse Kooperationen eingehen.


Ach ja? Ich will das mal an einem drastischen Beispiel verdeutlichen: Ihr bekommt doch jeden Monat Schecks von MSI und Mushkin für eure Kooperationsprodukte. Ist es dann nicht verstädlich, dass man zumindest mal Zweifel daran hat, dass ihr MSI- unnd Mushkin-Produkte unvoreingenommen und neutral testet und bewertet?


PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Oder bezahlst du monatlich eine Gebühr für die Nutzung der Webseite? Eher nicht und dass die Webseite sehr hohe Kosten verursacht, wird natürlich schnell übersehen.


Nein, ich bezahle nix für die Website aber ich bin langjähriger Abonnent. Ihr entwickelt euch immer mehr von einem ernstzunehmenden Hardware-Magazin zu einer Promotion-Plattform. Wenn euch die Website zu teuer ist, dann fahrt das Online-engagement zurück und konzentriert euch wieder auf das Heft.


----------



## Haxti (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> ...nicht jetz wegen dem Amazon dingen hier ABER:
> Für mich ist PCGH nicht mehr das, was es mal war. Ich sehe PCGH eh schon auf Medion "Niveau".
> PCGH macht sich immer mehr zum Affen. Von Professionalität kann man schon fast nicht mehr reden.
> Bestes Beispiel: Diese GTX260 MSI PCGH Version mit diesem OC Panel.
> ...


_Hab mal die ganzen Leerzeilen entfernt... Sieht gleich nach viel weniger aus :/_

Dann schreib das doch in einen Beschwerdethread...
Was mit dieser Karte passiert ist, dürfte eigentlich herzlich egal sein, dass sie für die reine 3d leistung überteuert war, dürfte bekannst sein, weil erstens die selben Worte ca. 100 mal gepostet wurden und 2. die Redaktion monatlich eine Ausgabe der aktuellen  PL-Verhältnisse hat. Für extravagante Sachen zahlt man auch mal extra.... KIK vs S.Oliver etc. etc....

Im übrigen entwickelt sich diese Community immermehr zu deinem genannten Metier. Das ganze wird immer lächerlicher. Immer mehr Member mit 2 Posts regen sich hier über Sachen auf und das in einem Schreibstil, dass man sich fragt, wo man eigentlich ist. Die Leute die häufig antworten, gemütlich sind und gut drauf werden immer weniger und man hat das Gefühl, dass das (Alters)niveau ganz beträchtlich sinkt.




micha2 schrieb:


> dann macht wieder die alte webseite. mehr hardwareinfos und weniger werbung. immerhin bezahle ich doch jeden monat 5€ fürs heft.



Heft ist Heft, Site ist Site. Wurde schon häufig erklärt. Erstens bietet PCGH hier einen sehr schnellen Downloadserver an, dessen Traffic bezahlt werden muss. 2. Sind hier mehrere Leute angestellt, nur um die Site zu administrieren, gestalten, warten usw. 3. Verursacht auch die Site einen nicht ganz unerheblichen Traffic, braucht Serverhardware (Strom usw also laufende Kosten). Dann braucht man natürlich auch noch Redakteure, die selbst Samstag und Sonntag noch News finden und das ganze Zeug noch in einen Artikel packen.

Ich denke, dass die Werbung nicht wenig ist, aber das dadurch keine - kaum Einnahmen entstehen. Durch die Eigenwerbung erscheint das ganze natürlich nochmal als mehr. 

Gegen die Amazonwerbung allerdings kann ich wirklich nichts sagen. Das ist die *unauffälligste* und *kleinste* Werbung der ganzen Website und ihr veranstaltet so einen Affenzirkus.


----------



## mysteria@amd (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> ...nicht jetz wegen dem Amazon dingen hier ABER:
> 
> Für mich ist PCGH nicht mehr das, was es mal war. Ich sehe PCGH eh schon auf Medion "Niveau".
> 
> ...



Wieso vergleichst du eine Redaktion mit einem Elektromarkt oder einem komplett PC hersteller. Passt nicht ganz, oder? Wenn du wenigstens sagen würdest auf Computer Bild niveau, dann wäre es wenigstens ein vergleich…

ich finde PCGH gibt sich viel mühe, und was ist so schlimm daran wenn sie auf ihrer eigenen seite werbung machen?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

@Haxti:

Ich denke mal, hier geht es weniger um die Amazonwerbung, als das dieser Artikel den Anstoss zu einer Diskussion über die Grundsätze der Einnahmen durch Werbung und die damit verbundene steigende Unglaubwürdigkeit gegeben hat. 

Und bitte hier keine Vorurteile wie:
"Das Altersniveau sinkt immer mehr, außerdem können die nicht richtig schreiben" !!

Zurück zum Thema: 
Wenn die Redakteure zu wenig Geld zur Verfügung haben, können wir natürlich auch einen Spenden-Threat aufmachen...


----------



## ClareQuilty (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



Haxti schrieb:


> _..._Gegen die Amazonwerbung allerdings kann ich wirklich nichts sagen. Das ist die *unauffälligste* und *kleinste* Werbung der ganzen Website und ihr veranstaltet so einen Affenzirkus.


Aber siehst du nicht die Gefahr dabei? Diese Amazon-Links in den News (wie her: Empire Total War - Patch 4 für Mehrkern-CPUs & mit neuen Einheiten - Empire Total War, Patch, Bugfix, Update ) bringen PCGH Geld. Das heißt: es lohnt sich für PCGH über -in diesem Fall- Empite:Total War zu berichten. Stell dir nun das Ganze mit ner Geforce GTX 285 vor: Wenn diese möglichst oft in News als Amazon-Link auftaucht, verdient PCGH dran. Das heißt es lohnt sich für PCGH möglichst oft und möglichst positiv über die Geforce zu berichten, damit diese auch schön über den Amazon-Link gekauft wird! Wo bleibt da Neutralität und Seriösität?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Die ganze Diskusion hat mich dazu bewogen, einen kleinen Blogeintrag zu verfassen. 

Link zu meinem Blog

Bitte nicht alzu ernst nehmen...


----------



## Bummsbirne (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



mysteria@amd schrieb:


> Wieso vergleichst du eine Redaktion mit einem Elektromarkt oder einem komplett PC hersteller. Passt nicht ganz, oder? Wenn du wenigstens sagen würdest auf Computer Bild niveau, dann wäre es wenigstens ein vergleich…
> 
> ich finde PCGH gibt sich viel mühe, und was ist so schlimm daran wenn sie auf ihrer eigenen seite werbung machen?





Ich vergleiche sie mit einem Elektromarkt etc. weil die PCGH leider dieses Niveau erreicht hat. Die Computerbild ist von Anfang an ihrer Linie treu geblieben (Ein Magazin für Laien und Anfänger...was auch in Ordnung ist!!).

PCGH hingegen verändert immer mehr die Zielgruppe die sie sich anfangs verschrieen hat.

Ein Beispiel zum sinkenden Niveau (Zum besseren Verständnis hab ichs mal so ausgedrückt):

Wenn Ottmar Hitzfeld Jahrelang den FC Bayern trainiert hat und dementsprechend Erfolge gefeiert hat, dann aber Trainer einer Mannschaft in der Kreisliga C wird, spreche ich von niedrigem Niveau.
Sprich: Ottmar der Anfangs beim FC Bayern ein Top Mann war, wird schlecht, weil er sich auf niedrigerem "Fußballerischem Niveau" bewegt.

So ist das auch mit PCGH. Und das hängt nicht nur mit dem (scheinbar unbewussten)  immer mehr Fokussieren auf eine "dümmere" (weniger Ahnung) Zielgruppe zusammen.

Zu nennen wäre dann noch: 
1.News melden die nicht mehr aktuell sind. 
2.Übertriebene Werbung.
3. News melden, die mit pchardware nichts zu tun haben.
4. Keinerlei Reaktion bzw. Anteilnahme zu gewissen Themen die PCGH in irgendeiner Weise kritisieren seitens der Redakteure


Gut, dass sich Herr Waadt auch mal zu Wort gemeldet hat.

Tun die PCGH Redakteure eh so gut wie nie.


----------



## Christoph1717 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Amazon hat auch eine Menge AMD/ATI Radeon Karten.
Also müßte es sich für PCGH auch lohnen oder diese zu berichten.

Deshalb sehe ich kein Vorteil für Nvidia oder die Gefore 200 Serie


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



			
				MidwayCV41 schrieb:
			
		

> Verzichtet ihr zukünftig auf irreführende Überschriften wie "Core i5 Tests"


Die Überschrift lautet nach wie vor "*Intel-CPU-Vergleich: Core i7 gegen Core i5*".





			
				MidwayCV41 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es gibt etliche Seiten, die schaffen das auch ohne solcher Methoden.


Bedenke bitte, wie viele Leute hinter CB oder HT4U stehen und wie viele bei PCGH. Die Homepage ist ein kostenloser Bonus für euch, die wir parallel zum Heft am Leben erhalten.

*@ ClareQuilty*

Warum sollte die Seriosität und Professionalität und Unabhängigkeit flöten gehen? Wir testen keine dieser Produkte und wenn ein Hersteller mit dem wir kooperieren ein mieses Produkt auf den Markt schickt und wir es testen, wird es abgewertet und kritisiert - etwa eine laute Grafikkarte. Die Kooperationen sind ein Mehrwert für euch für den wir Zeit und Aufwand opfern, die MSI GTX260 würde es beispielsweise in dieser Form ansonsten gar nicht geben. 

Im Übrigen kooperiert jedes Page und jedes Magazin mit Shops und Herstellern - Testsamples fallen schließlich nicht vom Himmel und alle kaufen ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.





			
				ClareQuilty schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt es lohnt sich für PCGH möglichst oft und möglichst positiv über die Geforce zu berichten, damit diese auch schön über den Amazon-Link gekauft wird!


Der bis heute erfolgreichste GTA4-Artikel ist der, in dem wir das Spiel massiv kritisiert haben ... nur mal als Gegenbeispiel.





			
				Bummsbirne schrieb:
			
		

> Tun die PCGH Redakteure eh so gut wie nie.


Erstens ist das nicht korrekt, zweitens ist es sehr zeitraubend, täglich die Kommentare der letzten 10 Artikel abzuklappern. Sollten wirklich Fragen auftreten, die ein Artikel nicht selbst oder mit etwas Denken zu beantworten sind, wird Stellung genommen.

Und zur Qualität bzw. der "dümmeren" (weniger Ahnung) Zielgruppe: Wir bringen des Öfteren Artikel, die über Computerbild [die du ja anführst] hinausgehen - etwa bessere Optik durch diverse FSAA-Modi.


----------



## ClareQuilty (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



Christoph1717 schrieb:


> Amazon hat auch eine Menge AMD/ATI Radeon Karten.
> Also müßte es sich für PCGH auch lohnen oder diese zu berichten.
> 
> Deshalb sehe ich kein Vorteil für Nvidia oder die Gefore 200 Serie


Das war ein rein fiktives Beispiel und sollte nur die Problematik, die hinter solchen Praktiken steht, verdeutlichen!


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

3 oder sind es schon 4 PCGH Zeitschriften, macht PCGH nicht besser. Nebenbei darf man dann noch News lesen die Werbung machen für die eine oder andere Zeitschrift. 

Die News werden immer schlechter und eure Spekulationen die wenig Recherche zeigen immer wilder. Bestes Beispiel dafür die Athlon II Spekulation wird aus dem Phenom II erstellt. Selbst jeder Laie kann erkennen das solch eine Spekulation extrem sinnfrei ist, weil es praktisch unmöglich wäre und absolut zu teuer für AMD aus dem Phenom II Kern mit L3 Cache Athlon II mit deaktivierten L3 Cache zu produzieren. Warum soll man solch eine schlechte Qualität unterstützen?

Ein weiteres Beispiel die Stromaufnahme des i7.
Der Mist mit dem 65W Q9xxx der nicht im EO Stepping gemacht wurde usw.
Der Fehler mit alle p35 haben PCI-E 2.0 und dann wird im nächsten Heft p45 geschrieben obwohl der X38 eben schon PCI-E 2.0 bietet. Das weiß sogar ich, der nur AMD kauft.
Wieso soll man sowas unterstützen, wenn man so viel Unwissen aufgetischt bekommt?


----------



## Septimus (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Ich hab schon länger Feststellen dürfen das die Qualität der PCGH Zeitschrift nachgelassen hat,es ist nicht mehr das Heft was ich vor Jahren nicht aus der Hand legen konnte.Heutzutage lese ich nur noch die Schlagzeilen hier im Internet.

Eine kleine Bitte: geht zurück zu den Wurzeln zurück und werdet wieder das Heft das ihr mal ward.

Danke


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



			
				[TLR Snoopy schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst jeder Laie kann erkennen das solch eine Spekulation extrem sinnfrei ist, weil es praktisch unmöglich wäre und absolut zu teuer für AMD aus dem Phenom II Kern mit L3 Cache Athlon II mit deaktivierten L3 Cache zu produzieren.


Warten wir es ab.





			
				[TLR Snoopy schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fehler mit alle p35 haben PCI-E 2.0 und dann wird im nächsten Heft p45 geschrieben obwohl der X38 eben schon PCI-E 2.0 bietet.


Beim ersten Mal ein Tippfehler, beim zweiten Mal tut es mir leid, dass ich nicht P43, P45 und X38 genannt habe. Mit Unwissen hat dies aber beileibe nichts zu tun.





			
				[TLR Snoopy schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll man solch eine schlechte Qualität unterstützen?


Niemand zwingt dich, unsere Seite zu besuchen oder unser Forum zu benutzen oder unsere Heft zu kaufen. Warum aber tust es trotzdem, wenn dir die Qualität nicht passt und du der Überzeugung bist so viel Unwissen aufgetischt zu bekommen?





			
				Septimus schrieb:
			
		

> das die Qualität der PCGH Zeitschrift nachgelassen hat


Könntest du dies bitte präzisieren? Die Qualität des redaktionellen Teiles hat deiner Meinung nach nachgelassen? Woran erkennst du das?


----------



## _Snaker_ (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Wenn ich was bei Amazon bestelle, werde ich die über eure Links tun. Wieso auch nicht, wenns euch hilft: Gerne!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



[TLR]Snoopy schrieb:


> Die News werden immer schlechter und eure Spekulationen die wenig Recherche zeigen immer wilder. Bestes Beispiel dafür die Athlon II Spekulation wird aus dem Phenom II erstellt. Selbst jeder Laie kann erkennen das solch eine Spekulation extrem sinnfrei ist, weil es praktisch unmöglich wäre und absolut zu teuer für AMD aus dem Phenom II Kern mit L3 Cache Athlon II mit deaktivierten L3 Cache zu produzieren. Warum soll man solch eine schlechte Qualität unterstützen?


Da sieht man mal das du keine Ahnung hast. 
Ich habe ein Phenom 8450 X3 und der ist mit deaktivierten 4.Kern. kann man auch sehen im i-net der Phenom 720 hat auch deaktivierten kern und der 810 hat ein teil deaktivierten Cache. 
Der neue Phenom 550 hat auch 4 Kerne wo 2 eingeschaltet sind, und beim Athlon ist das auch nicht anders, was man auf diesen Bild sehen kann. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du weist garnicht wie teuer das ist, ein CPU zu entwerten, wobei dieser noch teilweise intakt ist. Und außerdem hat das nicht mit schlechter Qualität zu tun. Die CPUs haben immernoch volle Funktion, denn mein alter X3 mit 30% OC läuft top und hat beste performance. Denke vorher nach und informier dich genauer bevor du so was von dir gibst.


----------



## ClareQuilty (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ ClareQuilty*
> 
> Warum sollte die Seriosität und Professionalität und Unabhängigkeit flöten gehen? Wir testen keine dieser Produkte und wenn ein Hersteller mit dem wir kooperieren ein mieses Produkt auf den Markt schickt und wir es testen, wird es abgewertet und kritisiert - etwa eine laute Grafikkarte. Die Kooperationen sind ein Mehrwert für euch für den wir Zeit und Aufwand opfern, die MSI GTX260 würde es beispielsweise in dieser Form ansonsten gar nicht geben.


Ich denke, aus meinen bisherigen Posts dürfte klar hervorgehen, warum eure Praktiken in eben dieser Hinsicht nicht unproblematisch sind. Ich will mich nicht wiederholen. Bei einer seriösen Redaktion würden redaktioneller Inhalt und Anzeigen/Kooperationen streng getrennt. Bei euch fließen beide Bereiche in letzter Zeit immer mehr ineinander. Man muss kein Medienexperte sein um zu erkennen, dass darunter die Glabwürdigkeit leidet.


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Im Übrigen kooperiert jedes Page und jedes Magazin mit Shops und Herstellern - Testsamples fallen schließlich nicht vom Himmel und alle kaufen ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


Dagegen hat ja auch niemand etwas vorgebracht. Sicherlich ist eine freundliche Kummunikation mit Händlern/Herstellern unerlässlich. Aber eine kommerzielle Kooperation sicher nicht.


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Der bis heute erfolgreichste GTA4-Artikel ist der, in dem wir das Spiel massiv kritisiert haben ... nur mal als Gegenbeispiel.


Gegenbeispiel? Als solches ist der GTA4-Artikel sicher nicht zu gebrauchen, denn zum Zeitpunkt seines Erscheinens gab es die Amazon-Links noch gar nicht. Im Übrigen: Auch schlechte PR ist PR.

Mein *fiktives* Beispiel mit der Geforce diente lediglich dazu , die Gefahr für die Seriösität eurer Berichterstattung aufzuzeigen, die hinter solchen Einnahmemethoden steckt.


----------



## Septimus (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Warten wir es ab.Beim ersten Mal ein Tippfehler, beim zweiten Mal tut es mir leid, dass ich nicht P43, P45 und X38 genannt habe. Mit Unwissen hat dies aber beileibe nichts zu tun.Niemand zwingt dich, unsere Seite zu besuchen oder unser Forum zu benutzen oder unsere Heft zu kaufen. Warum aber tust es trotzdem, wenn dir die Qualität nicht passt und du der Überzeugung bist so viel Unwissen aufgetischt zu bekommen?Könntest du dies bitte präzisieren? Die Qualität des redaktionellen Teiles hat deiner Meinung nach nachgelassen? Woran erkennst du das?



Ja ich meine das kann ich.Es gab Zeiten da wurde alles an Hardware getestet was es gab,auch die Tests waren Subjektiv besser und das liess Mitte 2005 dann stark nach.*
Beispiel für mich ist der bis heute fehlende Test des ASRock MB P43R1600 Twins-WiFi.-Bitte kein "Oh Gott ASRock" Geflame,die Welt biete mehr als man anderen suggeriert- Als es auf den Markt kam wartete ich auf einen Test und es wurde dann keines getestet,weder im Heft noch wurde es hier Überhaupt angekündigt.
Hätte ich es nicht selbst im Laden für einen Kunden verbaut und getestet würde ich heute nicht mal Wissen was dieses Board alles für den kleinen Preis bieten kann.

Ich verstehe meine Kritik als konstruktiv und ich würde mir Wünschen wenn es auch so aufgefasst wird.

*Schreibfehler meinerseits,Sorry


----------



## Paule_87 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Oh Mann...Ihr habt es nicht leicht mit eurer Community PCGH. Viele Threads verkommen in FanBoy-Geflame und von Motivation seitens der Community merkt man im Verhältnis eher wenig. Mich erfreut eure Zeitschrift sowie die Webseite  und sollte ich bei Amazon etwas erwerben, nutze ich gern euren Link. Schadet mir nicht und PCGH scheint es zu Gute zu kommen. 

Ciao


----------



## Aquadukt (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Juhuu, noch ein Link den die Welt nicht braucht...
Keine Ahnung wie es anderen geht, aber ich werde bei irgendwelchen Werbeeinblendungen immer sofort äußerst allergisch. Und gesetzt den Fall, dass es mich doch interessiert klicke ich aus purem trotz nicht den Link sondern geh direkt auf die Seite um den "Click Zähler" nicht hochzusetzen


----------



## Bummsbirne (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

also Mitte der 90er geht doch gar nicht...da gab es pcgh noch nicht...oder meinst du pcg?


----------



## MixMasterMike (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Ich finde es bedenklich, wenn PCGH immer mehr den redaktionellen Bereich mit Geschäftemacherei verbindet. Wenn eine PC Zeitschrift selbst zum Computerhersteller wird über einen Partner wie Alternate und dann - wie sollte es auch anders sein - fast nur Intel + Nvidia PCs da anbietet, dann ist es schon komisch, wenn man dann immer wieder Berichte liest in denen es oft eine unverständliche Distanz zu AMD/ATI gibt die sich in ungewöhnlich negativen Interpretationen niederschlägt.
Auch der Tassen und T-Shirt Verkauf oder Silent Kits und anderer Zubehör bei einem anderen Partner und nun sowas hier auf einer Webseite auf der so schon viel mehr Werbung klebt, als bei anderen Magazinen - das trägt nicht gerade zur immer wieder propagierten Neutralität bei.

Ich habe ja nix gegen etwas Werbung und habe auch dafür Verständnis, aber keiner zieht das alles so krass auf wie ihr. Ich fühle mich bei Computerbase wohler, die haben dann am Tag vielleicht nicht tausende Newsbeiträge, aber bei euch vermisst man da echt manchmal die Qualität. Es sind immer wieder nur winzige Meldungen die kaum als relevant bezeichnet werden können wie die tausendste Version von einer Halflife2 Texturmod, ständige "Babes" oder Funnews oder irgendwelche Screenshots, sowas ist doch keine "News" wert. Manchmal ist weniger eben mehr. Genauso ist es schade, wenn man ständig nur irgendwelche Produktfotos sieht ohne richtige Informationen dazu, das kann man ja mal machen, aber bei euch ist es sehr oft und dann auch oft von irgendwelchen Mainboards oder so, bei denen nun wirklich nicht immer erkennbar ist, was nun gerade so toll und berichtenswertes an diesem Mainboard ist, von dem man dann ja erstmal nur ein Foto sieht und es eben "neu" sein soll.

Ebenso dass ihr öfters einen Test ankündigt... das hat mir schon so Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, welchen Sinn hat es eine News zu schreiben in der nur steht "wir testen bald xyz"... und wenn der Test dann da ist wurden drei kleine Benchmarks laufen lassen, z.b. die Notebooktests sind einfach nur in 10 Minuten mal gemacht.

Aber was schreib ich wieder, interessiert ja doch keinen und ihr habt immer eure Gründe und schafft es nur selten mal über eure eigene Zeitschrift wirklich kritisch zu reflektieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

*@ Septimus*

Ich gebe das mit dem Asrock mal weiter. Hatte damals selbst zeitweise ein Dual-SATA2 


			
				Septimus schrieb:
			
		

> auch die Tests waren Subjektiv besser und das liess Mitte der 90er Jahre dann stark nach


Gibts die PCGH nicht erst seit knapp 10 Jahren *grübel* 





			
				ClareQuilty schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer seriösen Redaktion würden redaktioneller Inhalt und Anzeigen/Kooperationen streng getrennt. Bei euch fließen beide Bereiche in letzter Zeit immer mehr ineinander.


Anzeigen sind als solche gekennzeichnet. Intern arbeiten wir weiterhin an besseren Lösungen für uns alle, Stichwort *Redesign*.





			
				ClareQuilty schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss kein Medienexperte sein um zu erkennen, dass darunter die Glabwürdigkeit leidet.


Mir persönlich ist ein solche Gedanke nie gekommen, weder heute noch vor meiner Zeit bei PCGH. Frag mich aber nicht warum, ist einfach so.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Ich würd ja gern helfen, aber wenn ich über Payback geh, krieg ich Punkte die ich in Geld verwandeln kann, also is wohl logisch wofür ich mich entscheide ^^


----------



## EasyRick (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Ich habe alle PCGH Ausgaben seit der ersten im Regal stehen. Mein ABO ist diesen Monat ausgelaufen und wird auch erst mal nicht verlängert.

Warum das so ist, kann ich nicht mal genau sagen. Entweder ist PCGH zu sehr Mainstream geworden oder der Mainstream zu sehr PCGH.

Vielleicht bin ich einfach auch nur zu alt geworden für Extrem-Overclocking und oberflächliche Tests.

Wenn der Schreibstil der Hardwareluxx nicht so grottig wäre, würde ich sagen, dass eure Redaktion sich die Zeitung mal sehr viel näher ansehen sollte. Die Thematik dort spricht mich persönlich einfach mehr an.

Aber ich denke mal, dass Computec Media genug Erfahrung in dem Sektor hat, um möglichst profitabel zu arbeiten. Und nur darum geht es bei einem Wirtschaftsunternehmen, zu dem die PCGH nun mal gehört.

Von daher bleibt den Leuten, die nicht voll auf Mainstream aus sind nur ein Ausweichen auf die Hardwareluxx und die C't. Spiele Benchmarks gibt es auch dort. Ausführlicheres und alles andere findet man auch in Web-Medien.

Eingestehen muss man aber, dass Overclocker (schreckliches Wort) und Qualitätsfetischisten durchaus mit der PCGH auf ihre Kosten kommen können. Für nunmehr Gelegeheitsspieler wie mich ist der Ofen hier aus. Die Werbung auf der Seite geht mir auf den Zwirn, wobei man sich ja schon irgendwie dran gewöhnt hat. Man muss die mit [ANZEIGE] gekennzeichneten Artikel ja nicht lesen.

So long... Viel Erfolg noch!


----------



## TheRealSephiroth (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Die Werbung stört mich nicht wirklich und irgendwie müssen die Seiten ja Geld verdienen.

Eine Alternative wäre halt ein Premium-Modell, so wie es z.B. Phoronix anbietet.


----------



## ClareQuilty (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

@PCGH_Marc: Ich will hier jetzt nicht einen ellenlangen und kleinlichen Krieg gegen dich/PCGH anzetteln  Mir als langjährigem Abonnenten gehts um konstruktive Kritik.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Anzeigen sind als solche gekennzeichnet. Intern arbeiten wir weiterhin an besseren Lösungen für uns alle, Stichwort *Redesign*.


Das mit der Kennzeichnng der Artikel geschah auch erst nach und nach und auf Druck der Community.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist ein solche Gedanke nie gekommen, weder heute noch vor meiner Zeit bei PCGH. Frag mich aber nicht warum, ist einfach so.


Ich seh das Ganze auch so ein bisschen im Licht der damaligen "Ihr seid doch gekauft"-Vorwürfe aus dem roten bzw. grünen Lager. Ihr habt dann bis aufs Blut eure uneingeschränkte Neutralität verteidigt. Ich war damals vollkommen auf eurer Seite. Aber angesichts der jüngsten Entwicklungen kommt man schon ein bisschen ins Grübeln wie es um diese uneingeschränkte Neutralität bestellt ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

*@ ClareQuilty*

Danke erst mal für die Konstruktivität *g*





> Das mit der Kennzeichnng der Artikel geschah auch erst nach und nach und auf Druck der Community.


Ich weiß. Wir sind aber nun mal alle nicht perfekt und E-Commerce ist für uns teils eben auch Neuland.





> Ihr habt dann bis aufs Blut eure uneingeschränkte Neutralität verteidigt.


Dafür stehen wir bis heute.





> Aber angesichts der jüngsten Entwicklungen kommt man schon ein bisschen ins Grübeln wie es um diese uneingeschränkte Neutralität bestellt ist.


Schade ... ich würde meinen Hut nehmen, sobald mir Tests diktiert werden.


----------



## ClareQuilty (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für die Konstruktivität *g*


Danke dafür, dass du dir zu solch später Stunde noch die Zeit nimmst auf die Comments hier einzugehen.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



TheRealSephiroth schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Die Werbung stört mich nicht wirklich und irgendwie müssen die Seiten ja Geld verdienen.



Es geht hier aber auch um die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Es ist so schon eine menge Werbung geschaltet und darüber hinaus haben sie viele Partnerschaften mit denen sie schon Geld verdienen. Und vor allem was kommt dann als nächstes? Das man für Postings im Forum bezahlen muss?

Das Sie Geld verdienen müssen ist klar, Server und Traffic sind nicht billig, schon garnicht bei so einer grossen Com.. Aber ich finde das man den Bogen jetzt überspannt.

Vielleicht sollte PCGH ihr Konzept mal grundlegend überarbeiten.


----------



## TheRealSephiroth (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Vielleicht sollten die "Gratis-Grapscher" mal mit ihren Adblockern aufhören, denn dadurch wird den ganzen Seiten die Grundlage genommen. Die Vergütungen sinken und die Views werden weniger -> es wird mehr Werbung geschalten -> Teufelskreis.

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob diese Partnerschaften allzu viel Geld abwerfen, aber dazu wird dir das PCGH-Team mehr sagen können...sofern sie wollen und dürfen.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



TheRealSephiroth schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten die "Gratis-Grapscher" mal mit ihren Adblockern aufhören, denn dadurch wird den ganzen Seiten die Grundlage genommen. Die Vergütungen sinken und die Views werden weniger -> es wird mehr Werbung geschalten -> Teufelskreis.



Dein Teufelskreis geht aber in die falsche Richtung. Der ganze Adblocker krams hat doch erst damit angefangen, das die Webseitenbetreiber es zunehmend übertrieben haben mit der Werbung, sie bekamen einfach den Hals nicht voll. Ich nutze Adblocker erst seit mitte letzten Jahres dauerhaft, weils einfach nur noch nervt. Und je mehr Werbung sie schalten, desto mehr werden Adblocker nutzen.


----------



## Moscheck (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Ihr mit euren scheiß adblock ich habe den müll noch nie benutzt.

Ist es den so schlimm ein Klick zu machen und die Popup Werbung is weg..
Und die Anzeigen sind ja auch net schlimm..
Und wem das geblinke auf den Sack geht, oder jemanden ablenkt vom lesen, dem kann ich nur sagen, lerne dich mehr zu konzentrieren.

So eine Website kostet eben und ich meine 5€ pro Heft is ja auch net gerade doll..
Die Redakteure wollen ja auch leben..


----------



## INU.ID (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



Paule_87 schrieb:


> Oh Mann...Ihr habt es nicht leicht mit eurer Community PCGH. Viele Threads verkommen in FanBoy-Geflame und von Motivation seitens der Community merkt man im Verhältnis eher wenig. Mich erfreut eure Zeitschrift sowie die Webseite  und sollte ich bei Amazon etwas erwerben, nutze ich gern euren Link. Schadet mir nicht und PCGH scheint es zu Gute zu kommen.
> 
> Ciao




Ich versteh auch nicht wo das Problem ist.


----------



## der8auer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

So sind leider viele Menschen. Viel haben wollen und möglichst wenig dafür tun/geben... Ist mir unverständlich wie man sich darüber immer so auslassen kann. 

Mir schadets ja nicht und wenn ich damit noch helfen kann - wo ist das Probelm?


----------



## micha2 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



Haxti schrieb:


> Heft ist Heft, Site ist Site. Wurde schon häufig erklärt. Erstens bietet PCGH hier einen sehr schnellen Downloadserver an, dessen Traffic bezahlt werden muss. 2. Sind hier mehrere Leute angestellt, nur um die Site zu administrieren, gestalten, warten usw. 3. Verursacht auch die Site einen nicht ganz unerheblichen Traffic, braucht Serverhardware (Strom usw also laufende Kosten). Dann braucht man natürlich auch noch Redakteure, die selbst Samstag und Sonntag noch News finden und das ganze Zeug noch in einen Artikel packen.
> 
> Ich denke, dass die Werbung nicht wenig ist, aber das dadurch keine - kaum Einnahmen entstehen. Durch die Eigenwerbung erscheint das ganze natürlich nochmal als mehr.
> 
> Gegen die Amazonwerbung allerdings kann ich wirklich nichts sagen. Das ist die *unauffälligste* und *kleinste* Werbung der ganzen Website und ihr veranstaltet so einen Affenzirkus.


naja, dann viel spass damit.


----------



## TheRealSephiroth (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Dein Teufelskreis geht aber in die falsche Richtung. Der ganze Adblocker krams hat doch erst damit angefangen, das die Webseitenbetreiber es zunehmend übertrieben haben mit der Werbung, sie bekamen einfach den Hals nicht voll. Ich nutze Adblocker erst seit mitte letzten Jahres dauerhaft, weils einfach nur noch nervt. Und je mehr Werbung sie schalten, desto mehr werden Adblocker nutzen.


Es gab seit je her Leute, die Werbung, egal ob aufdringlich oder dezent, geblockt haben. Und das was du postest, ist doch genau der Teufelskreis den ich beschrieben habe. Werbung -> Blocken -> weniger Anzeigen und weniger Vergütung und dann gehts im Kreis.

So wird das Geschäftsmodell "Internet" zu Grunde gerichtet, gratuliere. 

Ich könnts ja verstehen, wenn du Onlinewelten mit Adblock besuchst (mir sind grad DREI Flash-Layer ins Bild gesprungen), aber bei PCGH ist das einfach nur übertrieben.


----------



## danysahne333 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



			
				haxti schrieb:
			
		

> Heft ist Heft, Site ist Site. Wurde schon häufig erklärt. Erstens bietet PCGH hier einen sehr schnellen Downloadserver an, dessen Traffic bezahlt werden muss. 2. Sind hier mehrere Leute angestellt, nur um die Site zu administrieren, gestalten, warten usw. 3. Verursacht auch die Site einen nicht ganz unerheblichen Traffic, braucht Serverhardware (Strom usw also laufende Kosten). Dann braucht man natürlich auch noch Redakteure, die selbst Samstag und Sonntag noch News finden und das ganze Zeug noch in einen Artikel packen.
> 
> Ich denke, dass die Werbung nicht wenig ist, aber das dadurch keine - kaum Einnahmen entstehen. Durch die Eigenwerbung erscheint das ganze natürlich nochmal als mehr.
> 
> Gegen die Amazonwerbung allerdings kann ich wirklich nichts sagen. Das ist die *unauffälligste* und *kleinste* Werbung der ganzen Website und ihr veranstaltet so einen Affenzirkus..


 
Der Server ist total lahm... Ich nutze diesen so gut wie nie weil es im Netz einfach viel schnellere ebenso kostenlose Server gibt. 

Soll ich jetzt indirekt auch noch für die Webseite bezahlen? Wer einen Service zur verfügung stellt muss eben auch, für diesen bezahlen. Wenn ich nicht fast jeden Tag was lesen würde von T-shirts, günstigen Lüfterpaketen usw. könnte ich das ja verstehen, aber das geht echt langsam zu weit! Ihr wollt mir doch nicht erzählen das Ihr so gut wie nichts einnehmt oder es gerade so reicht? Geldschneiderei ist das für mich nur noch hier...
Überlegt euch mal ob Ihr nicht zur früheren Qualität zurückkehren wollt



			
				PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kooperationen sind ein Mehrwert für euch für den wir Zeit und Aufwand opfern, die MSI GTX260 würde es beispielsweise in dieser Form ansonsten gar nicht geben.


Ihr macht das natürlich nur für die User  Geld mit einnehmen wollt Ihr natürlich nicht damit


----------



## Bummsbirne (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



danysahne333 schrieb:


> Ihr macht das natürlich nur für die User  Geld mit einnehmen wollt Ihr natürlich nicht damit




Ganz genau....das mit der gtx 260 is schon richtige abzocke!


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal das du keine Ahnung hast.
> Ich habe ein Phenom 8450 X3 und der ist mit deaktivierten 4.Kern. kann man auch sehen im i-net der Phenom 720 hat auch deaktivierten kern und der 810 hat ein teil deaktivierten Cache.
> Der neue Phenom 550 hat auch 4 Kerne wo 2 eingeschaltet sind, und beim Athlon ist das auch nicht anders, was man auf diesen Bild sehen kann.
> Bild Sehen so die Dual-Cores von AMD aus? (1/3) - ComputerBase
> Du weist garnicht wie teuer das ist, ein CPU zu entwerten, wobei dieser noch teilweise intakt ist. Und außerdem hat das nicht mit schlechter Qualität zu tun. Die CPUs haben immernoch volle Funktion, denn mein alter X3 mit 30% OC läuft top und hat beste performance. Denke vorher nach und informier dich genauer bevor du so was von dir gibst.



Du solltest nicht von Ahnung schreiben, wenn du ganz offensichtlich eine enorme Leseschwäche vorweisen kannst.
Ich versuche es trotzdem mal.

Es wird ganz sicher 2 oder sogar 3 Masken (Turion II) geben. Der Turion II soll nämlich 1MB L2 Cache pro Core haben.

Phenom II Maske aus der alle Phenom II enstehen, also Phenom II X2/X3/X4 und Phenom II mit 4MB L3 Cache.

Athlon II Maske die ohne L3 Cache ist. Davon habe ich gesprochen. Ich habe davon geschrieben, dass aus der Phenom II Maske ganz sicher keine Athlon II produziert werden. Ich habe aber nicht die Hoffnung das du das verstehen wirst.
Also aus der Athlon II Maske werden alle Athlon II enstehen. Athlon II X2/X3/X4.

Es ist ja praktisch extrem teuer Prozessoren mit L3 Cache zu produzieren, also mehr Transistoren, weniger ausbeute um dann diese zu deaktivieren um einen Athlon II ohne L3 Cache auf dem Markt zu bringen. Wie wir ja am X3 720BE sehen können oder am X4 810 ist eben nicht ständig Schrott bei der Produktion vorhanden. Wenn AMD nur Schrott produzieren würde können die nämlich gleich den Laden schließen. 

Wie soll das dann auch funktionieren? Wird dann jeder fünfhunderste X4 6MB L3 Cache zu einem Phenom II X4 6 MB L3 Cache, weil man ja alle anderen Modelle auch bedienen will?

*@**PCGH_Marc*
Während andere Seiten ihr unüberlegtes Spekulationsgeschreibsel endlich mit etwas Realismus bestücken, wollt ihr wohl weiter daran festhalten. Ist doch extrem unprofessionell. 
http://www.planet3dnow.de/cgi-bin/newspub/viewnews.cgi?id=1243330740

Und zu dem verschrieben. Also erst habt ihr euch verschrieben im Heft und dadurch den p35 @PCI-E 2.0  Fehler veröffentlicht. Dann dauert es einen Monat um dann in einer kleinen Anzeige einen weiteren Fehler zu machen der dann noch schwerwiegender ist. Wahrscheinlich wird dann der Fehlerteufel im Fehlerteufel wieder nur in einer kleinen Anzeige veröffentlicht und das dann nach 2 Monaten. Das ist für mich ein erheblicher Qualitätsverlust. 
Um das Geschäft anzukurbeln solltet ihr in die PCGH Zeitschrift schreiben, dass doch bitte alle das nächste Heft kaufen sollen, damit sie die Fehlerteufel lesen. Am besten gleich auf die erste Seite mit der Fehlerteufel Anzeige. Nicht jeder kauft sich jeden Monat die PCGH Zeitschrift und wer weiß schon wie viele User sich dadurch was falsches gekauft haben, weil sie nach euren Fehler gegangen sind. Oder man könnte auch schreiben. Ich muss bei einer Kaufentscheidung 2 Monate warten und die Fehlerteufel lesen um nichts falsches zu kaufen.


----------



## cyco99 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Ich kann die Amazon Kooperation von PCGH nachvollziehen. Ganz nebenbei wird keiner gezwungen diese Möglichkeit zu nutzen. Auch die Neutralität bzw. Objektivität der Seite bzw. der Zeitschrift wird sich dadurch nicht ändern, da beides in reiner Form eh nicht zu erreichen ist. Sein Hirn sollte man beim Lesen von Webseiten, Zeitschriften und anderen Informationen schon einschalten, aber das betrifft nicht nur PCGH. Letztlich sollte man sich über den kostenlosen Service von PCGH freuen.

Zusätzlich sehe ich ein, dass Zeitschriften bzw. Verlage neue Möglichkeiten der Finanzierung suchen müssen, da die illegalen Downloads auch bei Zeitschriften auf dem Vormarsch sind. Die Verkaufszahlen sind bei fast allen Verlagen rückläufig.
Ich selbst kaufe PCGH seit der ersten Ausgabe old-school-mäßig am Kiosk, aber mittlerweile nur noch 4-5 Ausgaben im Jahr. Nur wenn eine interessante Vollversion (z. B. Starwolves - genial!) mitgeliefert wird oder für mich relevante Informationen drin stehen ist die Zeitschrift für mich interessant. Das hängt nicht nur von PCGH ab, sondern auch davon, was sich gerade auf dem Hardware-Markt tut (Gibt es tatsächlich etwas neues?). Der 50ste Geforce bzw. Radeon Tuning Guide oder andere Lückenfüller (falls es nichts wirklich neues auf dem Markt gibt) bewegen mich jedenfalls nicht mehr zum Lesen bzw. Kauf.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



> Ganz genau....das mit der gtx 260 is schon richtige abzocke!


Falls das ernst gemeint ist - du musst die Karte ja nicht kaufen


----------



## micha2 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



der8auer schrieb:


> So sind leider viele Menschen. Viel haben wollen und möglichst wenig dafür tun/geben... Ist mir unverständlich wie man sich darüber immer so auslassen kann.
> 
> Mir schadets ja nicht und wenn ich damit noch helfen kann - wo ist das Probelm?


 
was bezahlst du für milch?

das "Probelm" liegt daran, das es bei anderen kostenlosen seiten auch ohne aufdringliche werbung geht. 
nen "klick" für hungernde kinder in afrika betätige ich gern.
aber für 10+X redakteure, für deren heft ich jeden monat 5,30€ löhne, also auch die seite mitfinanziere, eher nicht.

ist mir unverständlich, wie man solche kritik ignorieren kann. klingt wie schönreden oder einkratzen!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



danysahne333 schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt indirekt auch noch für die Webseite bezahlen? Wer einen Service zur verfügung stellt muss eben auch, für diesen bezahlen.


Frage dich bitte mal ganz ernsthaft - gern auch ohne das hier nochmal zu kommentieren, wenn du nicht magst - wie "das Internet" mit dieser Einstellung insgesamt funktionieren soll. Völlig unabhängig von PCGH.


----------



## Bleipriester (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Naja, daß die Werbe-Popups ein wenig nerven, dürfte klar sein.
Aber, wenn ich hier lese, daß jemand lieber 5 Euro monatlich für einen Premium-Bereich zahlt, als sich das Heft zu kaufen, muß ich fürchten, daß die Print-Ausgabe verschwinden könnte, wenn das Schule macht.

Dabei wird der Druck auf die Printmedien ja gerade durch die Online-Alternativen verursacht. Manche verdienen nur durch Werbung. Gerade war ich wegen dem SP2 für Vista auf der Planat3D Seite: 3 Sekunden, 3 Popups, eines kommt von unten angepflutscht, ein anderes nervt auf andere Weise.

Ich wäre aber der PCGH-Redaktion sehr dankbar, würde man von dieser Rollenspiel-Werbung verlangen, daß sie wirklich weggeht, wenn man auf das X klickt. Sie wird dann nähmlich maximiert, worauf dieser miese kleine Pfeil da hinweist!

Ich mag Zeitungen und finde, daß der Online-Bereich nur als Ergänzung dienen sollte, um vielleicht dem ganzen Online-Kram ein wenig den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.

Zu dem Premium-Bereich:
Wird es tatsächlich vielen wert sein, oder werden die Diskusionen über Inhalte, die ausschlieslich in diesem Bereich angeboten werden abflauen. Oder werden sie gar auf höherem Niveau stattfinden, weil die weniger Versierten auch weniger Interesse haben? Das müsste man ausprobieren. Oder es halt lassen.


----------



## mannefix (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Frage dich bitte mal ganz ernsthaft - gern auch ohne das hier nochmal zu kommentieren, wenn du nicht magst - wie "das Internet" mit dieser Einstellung insgesamt funktionieren soll. Völlig unabhängig von PCGH.




adblock plus!


----------



## atariot (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Welch ein Thread - oder wie ein Kölner sagen würde "wat en Fred"!

Ich verstehe diesen ganzen Aufruhr um einen Link nicht wirklich. Überdies werden hier Dinge kritisiert, welche mit dem eigentlichen "Link" nicht mehr wirklich viel gemein haben.

Werbung... Wir werden täglich hunderte, wenn nicht tausende Male damit konfrontiert. Egal ob wir nun einfach über die Straße gehen, den Fernseher einschalten um Dr. House zu schauen oder im Internet auf unseren favorisierten Seiten surfen. 

Aber was ist eigentlich Werbung? Letzlich doch nur eine Produktinformation. Und das soll so negativ sein? Woher wollt ihr denn über den Core i5 oder die kommende GTX3xx bescheid wissen, wenn die Hersteller nicht mit Produktinformationen um sich werfen würden? Würdet ihr Milchreis essen, wenn ihr nie von ihm durch bunte Männchen erfahren hättet? Hier wird gerade etwas kritisiert, was in der modernen Gesellschaft nicht bloß plump nervt, sondern zu einem gewissen Teil auch einfach einen Überblick verschafft.

Das als kleiner Denkanstoss. Und wer sich so immens dadurch gestört fühlt, Werbung ausgesetzt zu sein. Naja... der sollte vielleicht einfach auf eine einsame Insel ohne Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten auswandern. Ein Strick würde sicherlich auch helfen 

Zur Kompetenz und Neutralität der PCGH würde ich aber auch noch ein Senfchen an die Tischdecke schmieren.

Ich lese die Zeitschrift in etwa seit es sie gibt (wenn ich mich nicht täusche etwas mehr als 10 Jahre) und ich habe ausser Layout- und Personalveränderungen (beides meist positiver Natur) eigentlich nicht wirklich etwas an dieser Zeitschrift aussetzen können. Und auch dort hat es schon immer Werbung für alle erdenklichen Anbieter und Hersteller gegeben. Und es wurde oft genug, trotz dreiseitiger MSI-Werbung auch alles negative an Mainboard-X von MSI drei Seiten später im Test vermerkt.

Und generell ist zu sagen, dass die Bewertungen in Tests immer eine gute Orientierung bei Kaufentscheidungen sein konnten. Aber... und jetzt kommt das wichtige... 

die PCGH (egal ob Print, oder Online) ist nur EIN Medium von mittlerweile GANZ VIELEN!!

Die notwendige Übersicht und Objektivität bei der Informationsbeschaffung obliegt aber jedem selbst. Denn wer sich wirklich informieren will, der tut dies an so vielen Punkten wie möglich.

Und wer das nicht verstanden hat und hier die Neutralität einiger anzweifelt, der sollte sich noch einmal den Tip mit der Insel oder dem Strick durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## micha2 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



atariot schrieb:


> Werbung... Wir werden täglich hunderte, wenn nicht tausende Male damit konfrontiert. Egal ob wir nun einfach über die Straße gehen, den Fernseher einschalten um Dr. House zu schauen oder im Internet auf unseren favorisierten Seiten surfen.


 
richtig! mit werbung wird man konfrontiert. wer ist Dr. House?
allerdings geht es hier nicht um die werbung mit der man normal auf ner webseite konfrontiert wird.

mittlerweile sehen die news so aus:
-*Neues PCGH-Shirt "Smilie" ab sofort verfügbar *
-*Schnäppchenführer: GTA 4 günstig abstauben, ArmA 2 vorbestellen, Video-DVD Dungeon Siege für 5 Euro [ANZEIGE]* 
- *Neue PCGH-Wakü-Kits: Ausgewählte Komponenten + 32 bis 57 Euro Preisvorteil [ANZEIGE]* 
-Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE] 
-Das sind die T-Shirt-Topseller im PCGH-Shop [ANZEIGE] 
-*Neue Abo-Angebote: U. a. Scythe CPU-Kühler, HDD-Entkoppler und Roccat Kave [ANZEIGE]* 

was hat das mit "News" zu tun?


atariot schrieb:


> Aber was ist eigentlich Werbung? Letzlich doch nur eine Produktinformation. Und das soll so negativ sein? Woher wollt ihr denn über den Core i5 oder die kommende GTX3xx bescheid wissen, wenn die Hersteller nicht mit Produktinformationen um sich werfen würden? Würdet ihr Milchreis essen, wenn ihr nie von ihm durch bunte Männchen erfahren hättet? Hier wird gerade etwas kritisiert, was in der modernen Gesellschaft nicht bloß plump nervt, sondern zu einem gewissen Teil auch einfach einen Überblick verschafft.


aha, man staune. es gibt also immernoch menschen, die sich anhand von werbung informieren.
ich suche nach test´s und informiere mich vorher unabhängig.
das sollte eigentlich jeder machen.
aber glaube ruhig weiter der werbung. die ist ja so schön bunt.


atariot schrieb:


> Das als kleiner Denkanstoss. Und wer sich so immens dadurch gestört fühlt, Werbung ausgesetzt zu sein. Naja... der sollte vielleicht einfach auf eine einsame Insel ohne Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten auswandern. Ein Strick würde sicherlich auch helfen


 
mal nen kleiner denkanstoß. wenn die werbung mittlerweile in den eigentlich seriös recherchierten news auftauchen, wirkts nicht mehr seriös.
aber einige, welche anderen einen strick anbieten, scheinen schon von der werbung so beeinflusst zu sein, das sie diese von der realität kaum noch unterscheiden können.
werbung bietet zwar einige infos. die muss man aber erstmal finden. die kann man herausinterpretieren.
oder bist du wirklich der meinung, das fruchtjogurt schlank macht. 

sich durch werbung informieren


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

@micha2

Ich denke du wirfst Werbung (und den damit verbundenen negativen Kontext) mit Marketing und eben dem Wort "Kooperation" zusammen. Dabei sind das verschiedene Dinge.

Erst durch die Kooperationen mit Herstellern und Händlern wird eine Vertrauensbasis gefunden, um beispielsweise solche Aktionen wie die Lesertests am Leben zu erhalten oder diverse Gewinnspiele. Natürlich haben auch Händler und Hersteller ihre Vorteile davon. Aber so läuft nun mal das Spiel oder glaubst du die Ware fällt vom Himmel auf den Tisch der Redaktion? So naiv kann niemand sein.

Wenn es anders ginge ohne gravierende finanzielle Einbußen hinnehmen zu müssen oder auf solche Aktionen zu verzichten, würde das auch gemacht werden. Beschweren ist einfach. Lösungen finden scheinbar nicht, denn von dir kam da bisher noch nicht viel.

Wirkliche "Werbung", die den Namen auch verdient hat, kann bei Bedarf mit Hilfe von Technik eliminiert werden (Pop-Ups, Flashvideos etc.). Nicht schön, aber Teil der Persönlichkeitsrechte, die hier jeder hat und einsetzen kann. 

Was den Rest angeht, ist das zwar auf den ersten Blick nervig aber auf den zweiten Blick erwachsen daraus mehr Vorteile für die Gemeinschaft, als Nachteile für den Einzelnen.


----------



## atariot (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, Deine Aussagen etwas zu kürzen...



micha2 schrieb:


> mal nen kleiner denkanstoß. wenn die werbung mittlerweile in den eigentlich seriös recherchierten news auftauchen, wirkts nicht mehr seriös.
> 
> aber einige, welche anderen einen strick anbieten, scheinen schon von der werbung so beeinflusst zu sein, das sie diese von der realität kaum noch unterscheiden können.
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke, Du hast die Aussage meines Textes entweder nicht verstanden oder einfach falsch interpretiert. Was ich eigentlich damit meinte ist, dass Werbung allgegenwärtig ist. Und egal wie lange Du dich auf den Kopf stellen magst, Du wirst sie nicht loswerden. 

Werbung trägt einen nicht gerade unbeachtlichen Teil unserer Konsumgesellschaft. Und letztlich ist es an Dir, Dich damit abzufinden, Dich davon beeinflußen zu lassen, sie schlicht als Informationsübermittlung zu sehen oder sie ganz einfach zu ignorieren. Mehr Optionen hast Du leider nicht.

Klar weiß ich, dass locker 90% aller Lobpreisungen in der Werbung bestenfalls Halbwahrheiten sind. Und mir ist auch mehr als bewußt, dass Fruchtjoghurt nicht schlank macht.

Aber es ändert nichts daran, dass Werbung Dich informiert. Und zwar darüber, dass es Dinge gibt. Man muss nur filtern. Eine Intel-Pressekonferenz ist im Grunde auch nichts anderes als Werbung in eigener Sache. Oder meinst Du das wäre deren Hobby vor Journalisten zu reden? Was meinst Du denn, woher ein großer Teil der Informationen, die hier zusammengetragen werden stammen? Letztlich liegt es dann nur noch an Instanzen wie der PCGH zum Beispiel, diese Lobpreisungen der Hersteller auf deren Wahrheitsgehalt zu prüfen. Und warum soll man dann nicht auch für positiv in aller Öffentlichkeit über diese Produkte schreiben, oder sie gar selbst vertreiben? Machst Du doch sicherlich auch, wenn ein bekannter Dich fragt welche Teile Du für einen neuen Rechner favorisieren würdest. Jeder Mensch hat Präferenzen. Warum nicht weitergeben und zur Informationsflut beitragen? Und warum zweifelt man jemanden der Empfehlungen ausspricht oder evtl. sogar vertreibt/verkauft in seiner Seriösität an, nur weil er Präferenzen weitergibt?

Und noch eine Kleinigkeit in eigener Sache. Jeder Mensch ist beeinflußbar. Und jeder Mensch sollte ab einem gewissen Reifegrad dazu in der Lage sein sich aus all der Informationsflut die uns umgibt auch das herauszuziehen, was für ihn brauchbar scheint.

Und wenn es bloß das klicken auf Seite 2 ist, bis die "Werbe-News" den "wirklichen" News gewichen sind und Du deine Interessen in diesem Forum wieder findest.


----------



## micha2 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> @micha2
> 
> Ich denke du wirfst Werbung (und den damit verbundenen negativen Kontext) mit Marketing und eben dem Wort "Kooperation" zusammen. Dabei sind das verschiedene Dinge.
> 
> ...


 
testet ihr jetzt T-shirts?
ich rege mich doch nicht wegen werbung oder über kooperationen auf.
ich rege mich nur darüber auf, das diese mit den "NEWS" vermischt werden.
macht ne extra rubrik wie: "News in eigener Sache" oder ähnlich.
kann von mir auch parallel zu den "aktuellen News" auftauchen. ich klick dann vielleicht auch mal.
andere seiten können es doch auch anders.
ich habe mich auch noch nie über eure kooperation mit "alternate" aufgeregt. höchstens über die zusammenstellung der angebotenen rechner. aber das hat andere gründe.

übrigens sage ich mal nicht "gravierende finanzielle Einbußen hinnehmen" sondern "zusätzliche einnahmen sichern"
nur mal so zur erinnerung. am 6.10.2000 kostete eine PCGH 5,00DM
aktuell kostet sie 10,36DM
hab ich grundsätzlich nichts dagegen. inflation etc. verursachen durchaus solche preisanstiege. allerdings kann ich nicht nachvollziehen wie man damals ein gutes heft gemacht hat und eine gute onlineseite hatte und es heute nicht mehr geht.

die PCGH war mal bei fast 112000 verkauften exemplaren monatlich. aktuell sinds gerademal noch um die 70000. warum wohl?
ich habe jedes heft seit erscheinen gekauft. bin seit ich meinen ersten internetanschluss ca.2001 hatte mitglied in der community. jahrelang gab es für mich keine alternative zur PCGH. mittlerweile gleiche ich die info´s lieber mit anderen zeitschriften und internetseiten ab.
ich habe meine gründe dafür. wie wohl auch 1000te andere leute.

@atariot

einfach mal mit durchlesen. du erkennst vielleicht, warum es eigentlich nicht um werbung ansich ging. mir geht es nur darum, wie sie verbreitet wird.


----------



## TheRealSephiroth (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



micha2 schrieb:


> die PCGH war mal bei fast 112000 verkauften exemplaren monatlich. aktuell sinds gerademal noch um die 70000. warum wohl?


Weil durch das Internet ein massiver Leserschwund entstanden ist. Das betrifft die komplette Printsparte von Fachzeitschriften und anderen Magazinen, schließlich sind Informationen kostenlos im Internet abrufbar.

Die meisten Magazine sind auch zu spät auf den Online-Zug aufgesprungen um diesem Abbau entgegenzuwirken.



mannefix schrieb:


> adblock plus!


5, setzen!


----------



## atariot (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



micha2 schrieb:


> @atariot
> 
> einfach mal mit durchlesen. du erkennst vielleicht, warum es eigentlich nicht um werbung ansich ging. mir geht es nur darum, wie sie verbreitet wird.


 
Dann hab ich da wohl etwas falsch verstanden 
Nur selbst dafür gibt es ein probates Mittel. Einfach nicht auf die Werbung klicken. Solche Dinge lernt man schnell, wenn man gerade keinen Contentfilter oder AdBlocker an Bord hat.

Scherz beiseite. Ich verstehe nicht wirklich, wie man sich derart darüber aufregen kann.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*



[TLR]Snoopy schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht von Ahnung schreiben, wenn du ganz offensichtlich eine enorme Leseschwäche vorweisen kannst.
> Ich versuche es trotzdem mal.
> 
> Es wird ganz sicher 2 oder sogar 3 Masken (Turion II) geben. Der Turion II soll nämlich 1MB L2 Cache pro Core haben.
> ...


Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen. Also ganz einfach für dich: 
Phenom II = Athlon II 
@all 
Tolle Diskusion über neutralität von PCGH. Falls PCGH zu bestimmter Hardware nicht neutral sein sollte ist das egal, denn jeder PC-Liebhaber hat immer ein vorliebe zu bestimmter Hardware. Außerdem ist das gut sonst wären PC-Foren für umsonst. Ich weiß auch das PCGH lieber INTEL nimmt als AMD aber ist egal denn es gibt dann auch noch User die auch noch was tun wollen, wie ich(mache gerade Mega Test Win XP vs VISTA vs 7 mit verschiedene Treiber).


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

@Gordon-1979
Phenom II = Athlon II 

Alles klar, dann erübrigt sich jede Diskussion mit dir. Vor allem kannst du nicht einmal erklären wie du auf diesen Schwachsinn kommst. Das sagt noch mehr über dich aus als jedes weitere Wort was du noch verlieren möchtest.

Der [FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]Athlon II X2 250 Black Edition soll sogar 2x 1MB L2 Cache haben. Ich würde an deiner Stelle editieren, damit du dich nicht noch weiter verpeinlichst <--Kunstwort extra für dich. Schlaf gut 
http://www.planet3dnow.de/cgi-bin/newspub/viewnews.cgi?id=1243429997




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Gott des Stahls (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Also ich kann einfach nicht verstehen warum sich hier alle so über diesen kleinen Link aufregen.Keiner zwingt euch da drauf zu Klicken.Außerdem klicke ich gerne mal auf einen Link,wenn ich PCGH dadurch helfen kann.Alle wollt ihr hier was und wollt nichts dafür tun.Ohne Werbung Funktioniert nichts im Internet.Hinter PCGH/X Stecken viel mehr Leute als Hinter Hardwareluxx oder Planet 3D Now!Das bringt entsprechende kosten mit sich.Vorallendingen haben wir eine Vielzahl an Foren und Unterforen,die Finanziert werden müssen.Die Admins müssen bezahlt werden,Usw.Und dieser Mist der hier erzählt wird von wegen PCGH sind Skrupellose Geldmacher
Wie gesagt,keiner zwingt euch hier zu lesen,zu posten oder ähnliches.Wenn es euch hier nicht gefällt,dann Cancelt die Community doch.Ohnen dieses Genörgle Ist es hier sowieso viel besser.Diese GTX260 fand ich sehr interessant.Das ist halt was für Leute die Hochwertiges kaufen.Ich finde es Ausgezeichnet von PCGH dass sie sich die Mühe geben für uns Gamer Speziel Optimierte Produkte herrauszugeben.Und wie gesagt kann man die Werbung ganz leicht ausschalten,mit Adblock Plus.

Wenn man was will sollte man eindeutig auch was dafür tun.Im übrigen war hier nie die rede davon dass man für die Website bezahlen soll.Ihr klickt auf der Amazon link und die bezahlen eine Provision an PCGH.

Nur um mal zu zeigen wie sehr mir die Arbeit der Redakteure auch noch im Heft gefällt:Ich bin seit einiger Zeit Abonent der PCGH Extendet und PCGH Extreme.


MfG...


----------



## Herr Sonntag (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

Für alle die PCGH unterstützen wollen ohne aber dafür aktiv etwas tun zu müssen können sich auch ein kleines Firefox Addon namens AffiliateFox installieren.
Das Addon fügt zu allen Amazon Links die PCGH ID an, sodass bei jedem Kauf auf Amazon automatisch eine Provision PCGH zugute kommt. Das bisher nötige klicken auf Amazon über PCGH entfällt also.

*Alles was ihr dafür tun müsst ist einmalig das für PCGH voreingestellte Firefox Addon zu installieren.*

Einmal installiert unterstützt ihr PCGH mit jedem Amazon Einkauf!


----------



## jobo (24. April 2010)

*AW: Unterstützen Sie PCGH und nutzen Sie den Amazon-Direktlink [ANZEIGE]*

super, das wird installiert geht das eigentlich auch bei caseking ect.


----------

